# How To Kill Yourself for Fun and Profit . . .



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

Got to go play in the bush today but I had intended to just go in and take a log short or two in order to get a replacement log for Tim Carter and Barefoot Joe's candy. I ended up toting out about 2000 pounds of log shorts and dropped quite a few for the machine when I go back in. I had picked the closest place so I wouldn't have to walk more than 300 feet but wasn't expecting to find many red ones there - but I just kept tripping over them. As I was toting the first log out, I tripped over a vine and went ass over teakettle. I was able to shove the log away but I tweaked my back pretty good so the log shorts, got ever shorter after that. 










If I was a bowyer I'd have snagged this bois d' arc - it's a nearly perfect osage log for a bow staves...





This one got punky a few feet up but will make a heck of a nice log for cutting pen blanks or call or stopper blanks to cut out the punk. 









I never get tired of seeing red flame come screaming out of the wedge cut. I know even before I fall this tree what I have inside. . . . 





So much fun to see these beauties show me their nakedness . . . 





This is where the term _"making chips"_ comes from . . . . . 





I nearly fell over when I saw this one standing in front of me. Since it didn't have any sucker branches growing off of it I just thought I was walking past an ash, then I saw bark wasn't quite right for ash. This is what I live for when harvesting this species. This is the money log. When they fall in the forest they do make a sound and it goes like this . . . cha-ching!





This is a nine foot section I bucked - about 150 BF. I like to never have dragged it to the truck. In fact, I never dragged it to the truck or even a millimeter. I sealed it though before I left as I did all the ones I dropped. Logs like that are too valuable to lose even a few inches to checking. 













At the end of my excursion I was wore out. So before toting this last log out, I milled off the slabs. Saved 15 pounds or more and was easier to live with instead of the bark digging into my neck. A few pounds less is a lot of weight when you're in need of a shot of Ovaltine. 





I was looking for something special for my next auction donation so I thought I'd look inside this standing dead spalted hack. Not spalted enough to mess with though.





So then I spied this nurl about 14' up, but Dirk Nowitski couldn't have reached it so it'll have to wait untyil I get a machine in.





I did cut out an elm crotch but I don't know how it's going to turn out. By the time I got home - unfortunately I was too tired to mill. Fortunately I'm a hard case so I milled anyway. I didn't take pics yet because I was racing the sun. All in all a great day. I left a small piece of my hand in the woods but nothing major.

I'm gonna miss this when the day comes I can't do it anymore. Hopefully that's a long way off. I sure hope the ibuprofen kicks in soon though . . . .

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 10 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn thats some good looking FBE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, that is one hell of a goody forest!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevin, Awesome thread. I always enjoy your pics of your logging adventures. Your patch is just amazing, I never tire of seeing those red tree's and chips. Just plain awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> ibuprofen


I love me some ibuprofen LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> I love me some ibuprofen LOL



I only take it when I can't stand the pain, but my shoulders and right elbow are dying right now. I may have to cut them off and bury them. I'll sleep like a baby tonight though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome thread, Kevin! I'd push through the pain too if I was cutting that up myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like a good day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2014)

Sure seems like that forest is out of Fantasyland! What beautiful wood!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like lots of fun to me !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2014)

Well I have some pictures of my woods. Pine and oak. And a cedar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful stuff! A day well spent for sure...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful wood. Those trees are simply amazing. Ibuprofen is my friend too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2014)

Cool forest- how long do they last on the ground before they start to rot? Only curious. Our only hardwood- birch starts to rot and rots quickly on the ground.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 24, 2014)

OMG Kevin, that looks almost heavenly. Exactly where is that? What do you do with your wedge blocks? Might get some pen blanks from some of them.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 24, 2014)

Okay, I'll quit whining about being sore after spraying weeds and doing yard work on Saturday....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Exactly where is that?



Its exactly right here Ray . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 24, 2014)

hurt my hip in a fall -- saws in the shop-- weather sucks-- dam you kevin must you I cant stand it no more time to buy another saw and crawl out there . I need a fix real bad ---- awesome kills there my freind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh yeah Kevin, I see the vine you tripped over. Thanks.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## myingling (Feb 24, 2014)

Sweet lookin wood ,,,, have you ever ripped a stump out the ground ,, just wondering how crazy or red the roots would look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

myingling said:


> Sweet lookin wood ,,,, have you ever ripped a stump out the ground ,, just wondering how crazy or red the roots would look



Yes, the roots are DEEP red but light as a feather. Far lighter than balsa wood even.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Kevin, the kind of thread that all appreciate seeing! Better than opening presents on Christmas morning, well, unless your spouse shops at WB!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 24, 2014)

Who I never knew it had that star effect in the end of the logs. That is amazing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 25, 2014)

I've already reached that age that I can't do it anymore. I do it anyway though...and pay for it big the next day or two. I'm gonna rock till I drop! It's about logging time here too...another month and I'll be looking for something to cut. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 25, 2014)

My post above should re4ad WOW not Who!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I've already reached that age that I can't do it anymore. I do it anyway though...and pay for it big the next day or two. I'm gonna rock till I drop! It's about logging time here too...another month and I'll be looking for something to cut. Gary



My shoulders and neck are still sore. But to paraphrase JCM 

_"Hurts so good....sometimes logging don't feel like it should but it.....hurts so good...."
_
Keep on rocking Gary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Yes, the roots are DEEP red but light as a feather. Far lighter than balsa wood even.


Hey Kevin, If you get a wild hair to pull up some roots I would be interested in some....... Ill stabilize them and make ya something purdy for a trade.......


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2014)

Jamie I have one piece of root left - well it's half of a cracked root that I am going to throw in the vacuum chamber when I set it back up here in a week or so. I'm interested to see how it turns out too. It'll be a while before I pull another stump though I like to tore my loader up getting that last one out. I have seriously been considering making up a big batch of binary explosive though for one big spalted stump in particular and if I do I will film it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2014)

Cool, videos of blowing stuff up! I like things that go bang.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd love to get some 3x3x12's!! Thanks for the pics


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 23, 2014)

> ibuprofen



Mine comes in a bottle too....just happens to say Potosi Brewery on it(Cave Ale to be exact).
I can also, say "been there done that", those vines come from nowhere and get you very fast. If carrying a load on the shoulder it can get really bad, really fast too...hope you feel better. I'm guessing that you don't have a 4-wheeler with a trailer for those 'shorts' to be pulled out?


Gnarly timber!





Scott (lots of leaners out there...weird) B


----------

